# Diegrinder - Arm



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was using a die-grinder with a router bit to carve a troth in a shelf to hide some wires when it came out of my hand and made a few laps on my body shredding my tee-shirt and taking a few notches out of my arm. I have dont this a few times but not in a confined area. I was lucky this time. I think i am going to finish the job with my multi-tool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, that sucks! If it makes ya feel any better I, like a dumb a$$ decided to trim a drawer bottom on my TS with out removing it from the drawer yesterday only to have it hurled into my stomach... Then today I got lit up with about 30 9mm simunition rounds while training with the police dept... 

Feel any better? lol

~tom


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Well, that sucks! If it makes ya feel any better I, like a dumb a$$ decided to trim a drawer bottom on my TS with out removing it from the drawer yesterday only to have it hurled into my stomach... Then today I got lit up with about 30 9mm simunition rounds while training with the police dept...
> 
> Feel any better? lol
> 
> ~tom


Well just a little. LOL


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Then today I got lit up with about 30 9mm simunition rounds while training with the police dept...


In my days as a firearms instructor, I never thought of using firefighters for target practice.....a novel concept though....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouch!!! One minute, everything is fine, the next thing you know, it's a trip to the ER.

Suggestion, use a carbide burr cutter in a die grinder.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't blame yourself. The tool didn't have a flesh sensing device. I see a big lawsuit in order.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Don't blame yourself. The tool didn't have a flesh sensing device. I see a big lawsuit in order.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the law office of Duey, Cheatum, & Howe, they will refer you to Dr. Summerov.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> In my days as a firearms instructor, I never thought of using firefighters for target practice.....a novel concept though....


Hahaha... Well when you put it that way! lol... It was a patrol class... I have to say it's the worst I've ever been shot up... Ussualy 1-3 hits... These guys weren't very disaplined with stopping after being shot... Came up behind 4 of em on an "active shooter" got 3 of em, only to have all 4 empty on me... my wife said I look like I have leprosy... Still enjoyed it...

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry Handyman, I didn't mean to make light of your mishap. I'm far to familiar with getting injured, or seeing it happen to someone else. All I can say, is when it happens, it stinks.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Brink said:


> Ouch!!! One minute, everything is fine, the next thing you know, it's a trip to the ER.
> 
> Suggestion, use a carbide burr cutter in a die grinder.


Brink. Funny you should say that because i took the carbine burr cutter out to put the router bit in. It sounded great the first time.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I must say it wasn't the tools fault. Putting a router bit in a die-grinder wasn't the brightest thing I have done. Although it was doing a great job cutting a trench for my wire until I tried to switch hands. That is when it bumped the wood and came out of my hands.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Hahaha... Well when you put it that way! lol... It was a patrol class... I have to say it's the worst I've ever been shot up... Ussualy 1-3 hits... These guys weren't very disaplined with stopping after being shot... Came up behind 4 of em on an "active shooter" got 3 of em, only to have all 4 empty on me... my wife said I look like I have leprosy... Still enjoyed it...
> 
> ~tom


They shouldn't stop when they're shot. They should have a keep fighting mentality. Just because you're shot doesn't mean you're dead. If you stop in training,you might stop in real life even if you still have the capability to fight. You don't need practice dying. Trust me you'll get it right the first time. Sorry not trying to hyjack the thread just as a current firearms instructor it was making my eye twitch.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Hahaha... Well when you put it that way! lol... It was a patrol class... I have to say it's the worst I've ever been shot up... Ussualy 1-3 hits... These guys weren't very disaplined with stopping after being shot... Came up behind 4 of em on an "active shooter" got 3 of em, only to have all 4 empty on me... my wife said I look like I have leprosy... Still enjoyed it...
> 
> ~tom


They shouldn't stop when they're shot. They should have a keep fighting mentality. Just because you're shot doesn't mean you're dead. If you stop in training,you might stop in real life even if you still have the capability to fight. You don't need practice dying. Trust me you'll get it right the first time. Sorry not trying to hyjack the thread just as a current firearms instructor it was making my eye twitch.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

PSDkevin said:


> They shouldn't stop when they're shot. They should have a keep fighting mentality. Just because you're shot doesn't mean you're dead. If you stop in training,you might stop in real life even if you still have the capability to fight. You don't need practice dying. Trust me you'll get it right the first time. Sorry not trying to hyjack the thread just as a current firearms instructor it was making my eye twitch.


I totally agree with your ideals... It is important to fight through.

But... When they each have 2-3 in thier center mass... It's just not very realistic from my stand point to have 60 rounds headed down range at me. It was more a matter of uncontrolled nerves and adrenaline from a couple reserve guys who've never been shot at before.

They didn't do wrong... I got shafted, lol

~tom


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Wasn't trying to preach. Lol. We use sims twice a month and I usually go home looking like red and blue leopard so I know exactly how you feel...anyway I don't wanna get off subject thanks for listening.


----------

